# Mistakes on show entry application



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello

So, I have entered Jammy and Waffles into a cat show.

I copied all the details from their registration certificate. Only... GCCF has made a mistake, so now I've made a mistake. I've emailed the show manager (because I'm in meetings and can't call them). But I wondered if anyone knows what will happen?

The mistake is her colour, the code is correct but my certificate says she is seal point when she is a brown point. Her breeder notified GCCF and apologised for not noticing. I'm going to be sent a new certificate.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am sure the show manager will be fine about it as long as you are entered in the correct class. Presumably the breed number is correct..

Make sure you let the table know about the mistake if the catalogue has already been printed just in case there is any confusion. The rule was changed to before close of the show whereas it used to be before the show began. That was difficult if the mistake was only seen when the catalogue arrived.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I am sure the show manager will be fine about it as long as you are entered in the correct class. Presumably the breed number is correct..
> 
> Make sure you let the table know about the mistake if the catalogue has already been printed just in case there is any confusion. The rule was changed to before close of the show whereas it used to be before the show began. That was difficult if the mistake was only seen when the catalogue arrived.


Thanks!

I managed to speak to the club secretary via Facebook and hopefully will all be sorted. My online GCCf record is correct now!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I do marvel at how often GCCF gets things wrong. Weekly there is an issue, they seem to be the only registry body in the world that doesn't seem to know their arse from their elbow!

Anyway, glad you got it sorted


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I do marvel at how often GCCF gets things wrong. Weekly there is an issue, they seem to be the only registry body in the world that doesn't seem to know their arse from their elbow!
> 
> Anyway, glad you got it sorted


Sadly seen my fair share of incorrect colours in other organisations too... Always fun when a judge at shows goes "you need to have your certificate updated! It says your cat is colour x but it's colour y!" XD


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Turns out the show application wasn't wrong the first time around, and it all caused a bit of confusion yesterday. Did mean I got to speak to a lot more judges than I normally do.

Seems that a brown colour point tonk can be registered as either brown or seal, but confusingly for a show application it should always be seal. 

It was interesting talking to the various judges though, and I was pleased I bought both my registration certificates to show why I was confused and thought I was doing the correct thing! 

The SOP is confusing!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crikey that does sound puzzling. Glad you got it resolved. How did you get on at the show?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Crikey that does sound puzzling. Glad you got it resolved. How did you get on at the show?


We did well 

Waffles was incredibly laid back on her first show, although she did hiss at one judge who was just doing an assessment (I think part of becoming a full judge?). Though every cat that judge was assessing seemed to get wound up - no idea why!

She got best of breed and two firsts, as well as a couple of firsts in her side classes, a second and then a 4th.

Jammy got two best of breed and two grand premier certificates as well as three firsts in her side classes and one 2nd (I think!). Hopefully she can get her third GP at her next show 

We were very pleased and thought they did fantastically. They seemed to enjoy the day, and Waffles was relaxed enough to use her litter tray (something Jammy never does!).


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow fab results, well done!


----------

